# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Αποκωδικοποιητής F&U DTR2205 HDPVR

## makap

Τον αγόρασα το 2010 για μια τηλεόραση στο εξοχικό που χρησιμοποιείται τους καλοκαιρινούς, κυρίως, μήνες.
Ήταν συνέχεια στο ρεύμα αλλά κλειστός και χθες είδα ότι δεν ήταν αναμμένο η μικρή οθόνη με τις ενδείξεις των καναλιών.
Προσπάθησα να τον ανοίξω με το κοντρόλ αλλά και χειροκίνητα χωρίς όμως να ενεργοποιηθεί η μικρή δική του οθόνη.
Η τηλεόραση άνοιξε και φάνηκε η μπάρα με τα κανάλια τα οποία άλλαζαν ταχύτατα, σαν να μην μπορούσε να καταλήξει σταθερά σε κάποιο απ' αυτά. Το ίδιο έγινε και με το κοντρόλ. Όταν πάτησα συνέχεια ένα κανάλι πχ το 1, εμφανίστηκε το 11 και έπαιζε το κανάλι όσο διάστημα κρατούσα πιεσμένο το πλήκτρο 1. Όταν το άφησα ξαναγύρισε στην τρελή εναλλαγή καναλιών.
Σήμερα δεν κάνει ούτε αυτό και φαίνεται σαν να μην παίρνει ρεύμα.
Έψαξα και βρήκα και άλλους ίδιους αποκωδικοποιητές στο νήμα με προβλήματα, αλλά ότι με το ίδιο. 
Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να φτιάχνεται ή πρέπει να κοιτάξω για άλλη τηλεόραση, αφού αυτή δεν λειτουργεί χωρίς αποκωδικοποιητή;

----------


## nyannaco

Με δεδομένο ότι έτι κι αλλιώς είναι άχρηστος όπως είναι, αλλά και φτηνός στην αντικατάσταση αν χρειαστεί, δεν χάνεις τίποτα να τον ανοίξεις. Υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα η βλάβη να είναι πυκνωτής στην εξομάλυνση του τροφοδοτικού (κοίτα για φούσκωμα), απλή και φτηνή στην επισκευή αν το έχεις λίγο με τα ηλεκτρονικά. Σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη περίπτωη βλάβης, λογικά δεν αξίζει να επισκευαστεί.
Ανοιξε και δες, ανέβασε και φωτογραφίες αν θέλεις.

----------


## chipakos-original

F&U είχα αγοράσει κι εγώ και την ίδια ημέρα που αγόρασε κι ο αδερφός μου. Εμένα μου έπαθε ακριβώς αυτό που συνέβη σε εσένα κατά το τέλος της εγγύησης αφού τον λειτουργώ καθημερινά , του αδερφού μου έπαθε το ίδιο λίγο αργότερα . Τέλος πάντων εμένα (εντός εγγύησης) μου άλλαξαν κάτι στην τροφοδοσία νομίζω PWM με 8 πόδια, δούλεψε για 5 μήνες και έσβησε και πάλι. Ηταν στο μέσον της πλακέτας το ολοκληρωμένο. Τελικά την ίδια περίοδο βρήκα στα σκουπίδια έναν άλλο αποκωδικοποιητή και τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια βλέπω στην παλιά μου t/v από αυτόν.Κάτσε να ανεβάσω φωτογραφία να δεις πως τον έχω σάξει τον σκουπιδιάρικο..........Τελικά δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω

----------


## makap

Κατ' αρχάς, ευχαριστώ για την άμεση συμμετοχή στο θέμα μου.
Στο μεσοδιάστημα τον πήγα σε έναν καλό τεχνικό (έχει φτιάξει πολλές συσκευές μου, όπως πλακέτα πλυντηρίου, τηλεόραση, UPS κλπ), βρήκε ένα πυκνωτή φουσκωμένο στη μικρή πλακέτα και τον άλλαξε, αλλά είπε ότι εξακολουθεί να έχει πρόβλημα το τροφοδοτικό.
Είχα δει στον Καυκά ένα αποκωδικοποιητή Edision PiCCO T2 στα 19,80€, πέρασα από ένα κατάστημα και τον πήρα, τον σύνδεσα, οργάνωσα και τα κανάλια όπως τα θέλω και τέλος το πρόβλημα. 
Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## Vaggelis1985

https://www.bece.com.au/uncategorize...blocked-games/

----------


## mariakalama

https://www.bece.com.au/uncategorize...ideo-roulette/

----------


## makap

Και τα δύο είναι σελίδες που δεν υπάρχουν.
Τι είναι αυτά τα links;
Μας την πέσανε hackers;

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Από 28/05 έως 30/05/2021 γινόταν αναβάθμιση στην ιστοσελίδα.
Οπότε πιθανόν εισχώρησαν ερωτήσεις / απαντήσεις που αναφέρονται σε παίγνια και μάλιστα σε τυχερά.
Δεν πρόκειται όμως για Hackers ή εξωγήινους.
Όσον αφορά τον F&U DTR2205 HDPVR μπορεί ο γνωστός σου ηλεκτρονικός να κάνει bypass τη τροφ/σία των
5V D.C. και καταργώντας το τροφ/κό και το καλώδιο σύνδεσης στη παροχή δικτύου των 220V A.C., να χρησιμοποιήσει
ένα pack σταθεροποιημένης τάσης 5V D.C. / 1A.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## makap

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία και, επειδή δεν τον έστειλα ακόμη στην ανακύκλωση, θα μιλήσω με τον φίλο τεχνικό, αν συμφέρει οικονομικά αυτή η πρόταση.

----------

